

Uber’s ‘Thousands’ of Car Loans Said to Include Risky Subprime Borrowers - kshatrea
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2014/11/04/ubers-thousands-of-car-loans-said-to-include-risky-subprime-borrowers/

======
dabockster
I got to admit, I'm liking Lyft more and more these days.

